# Moving Reps to Oz



## Dibles (Nov 7, 2011)

Hi, has anyone moved from the uk to austrailia and taken their reps with them? What do you need to do and how much did it cost? I think 3 dogs, 3 snakes and 3 lizards is gonna be expensive :-/


----------



## Dibles (Nov 7, 2011)

:whistling2:


----------



## Guest (Apr 1, 2012)

Dibles said:


> Hi, has anyone moved from the uk to austrailia and taken their reps with them? What do you need to do and how much did it cost? I think 3 dogs, 3 snakes and 3 lizards is gonna be expensive :-/


I would call the Australian embassy on that one, they do have very strict laws about non native speices


----------



## colinm (Sep 20, 2008)

Its not possible,dogs yes but not reptiles.Look on the Australian Government website.


----------



## Dibles (Nov 7, 2011)

Thanks guys.... Not good!! I just assumed it would have been possible! There are reptile shops out there that sell the species I have so it's a real shame! I may try and contact some of the shops and see how they import them and see if there are any ways around it... Ie if they imPort them from me to the shop as if they were to be stock.....again I don't know how this type of thing works but there has to be a way round the red tape!! I don't think sticking the snakes in my pants would work..........


----------



## blood and guts (May 30, 2007)

They do not allow reptiles to be imported or exported so legaly you have no chance, also as fare as keeping them when your there can differ from state to state.


----------



## Dibles (Nov 7, 2011)

blood and guts said:


> They do not allow reptiles to be imported or exported so legaly you have no chance, also as fare as keeping them when your there can differ from state to state.


So is it a fairly recent thing?? Are all the reps they sell captive bred??


----------



## cokacola (Jan 11, 2007)

Yep, absolutely no way this will ever happen. The Australians are notoriously strict about this kind of thing. It has been this way for decades.


----------



## colinm (Sep 20, 2008)

Dibles said:


> So is it a fairly recent thing?? Are all the reps they sell captive bred??


I dont know about that but they are Australian and it depends what state that you are living in.I wouldn`t worry you can get far nicer herps there than a Corn snake or Royal Python :no1:


----------



## Dibles (Nov 7, 2011)

colinm said:


> I dont know about that but they are Australian and it depends what state that you are living in.I wouldn`t worry you can get far nicer herps there than a Corn snake or Royal Python :no1:


Yeah well their pets and not animals I'm just going to replace! I think I will get in touch with some reptile shops out there, I can't believe all the reptiles for sale in oz are CB!


----------



## Dibles (Nov 7, 2011)

Done some digging around and it looks like its a no go!!


----------



## Spikebrit (Oct 23, 2006)

As others have said Australia has a no import or export policy, and has done for the last 10 years or so at least. The selection of reps you can keep in oz is extremely reduced to native species. Though they have some amazing species. it is also heavly liscensed and restricted so depending on which state you are in you may not be able to keep any. 

jay


----------



## Vermillon (Jan 9, 2010)

Dibles said:


> Hi, has anyone moved from the uk to austrailia and taken their reps with them? What do you need to do and how much did it cost? I think 3 dogs, 3 snakes and 3 lizards is gonna be expensive :-/


Will your dogs be allowed straight in ? From what I can remember its 6 month quarantine.


----------



## Dibles (Nov 7, 2011)

Vermillon said:


> Will your dogs be allowed straight in ? From what I can remember its 6 month quarantine.


Yep dogs not so much of a problem.....


----------

